# hi



## 2ndand2nd (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi there I am new here And having lots of problem


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

2ndand2nd said:


> Hi there I am new here And having lots of problem


Hi...what’s up?


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

There are no problems only solutions.

Well it's a nice saying anyway


----------



## 2ndand2nd (Feb 10, 2021)

Torninhalf said:


> Hi...what’s up?


Hi nothing special just like me 😓 I am sorry Its my first time and I dont what should I write Hiiiiiii How are you


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

So when you have what you want to write, find the correct forum, and then create a new post in there.
A couple of hints -- DON'T write a big block of text -- use punctuation and paragraphs (many times new users type a huge wall of text and it's hard to read!).
Oh, and welcome to TAM! I hope you find some answers for your issues -- there are tons of good folks here.


----------

